# Chuckles Knife Day Camp



## Chuckles (Feb 2, 2013)

Want to post some pics to show the owners of knives in my care some of the activities I plan for them while they are away from home. 

PIG DAY


Knives:
Mario 260 Gyuto
Fowler Honesuki
Konosuke Fujiyama 210
Tojiro Boning

Shots:
Group Shot
Separating Prosciutto
Splitting Ribs and removal
Pancetta ready for cure
Coppa ready for cure
Prosciutto ready for cure


----------



## knyfeknerd (Feb 2, 2013)

How are the Fowler and Tojiro?
What's the edge on the Fowler 70/30?


----------



## franzb69 (Feb 2, 2013)

interested in the tojiro western boning's performance as well


----------



## Chuckles (Feb 2, 2013)

I think the Fowler is single bevel although it looks like there is a tiny back bevel. First single bevel I've used. Not a ton of usage on the pig going to put it to use on poultry tonight. Feels great in the hand and cuts like crazy. 

Tojiro is good. Handle gets slick with all the fat off the animal and blade is a little tall at the tip for getting into joints. Edge retention is better than Forschner and it cuts good enough. Don't know of a better boning knife but think this one is absolutely beatable. Would love to see a boning knife made out of a tool steel like O1 with a shorter Forschner type profile but I've got serious case of Champagne taste and beer budget.


----------



## Justin0505 (Feb 4, 2013)

Magic butchery wonderland. Man, those knives are not gonna want to go home after that. Thanks for the postcard though! 

The Fowler is a single bevel and even has the hollow urasuki on the back. When I got it, it had a CRAZY, yanagi-like fine edge. I added a micro-bevel to the front to help strengthen the edge and then tired a slight micro-bevel on the back as well to make removing the burr easier and to add even a little more edge stability, -just until it gets some more use and sharpening and I can gradually increase the edge angle without having to waste/remove too much metal all at once.

Here's a video that I did awhile ago when I was playing with a hot vinegar etch / patina, but it shows the grind pretty well too:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5B6Ily4J4c
[video=youtube;m5B6Ily4J4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5B6Ily4J4c[/video]


----------

